# BYD's Electric Car Is About Making Money, Not Saving the Planet



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Even a large-scale conversion to electric cars, won't significantly reduce China's emissions.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Electric / plugin hybrid cars profitable?

Nooooooo............that breaks all the laws of physics. Simply can't be done.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Electric / plugin hybrid cars profitable?


lol we'll see what they manage to price it when they pass (if ever) the US crash testing... I doubt they will, but maybe. If they do get permission I expect a price over the volt.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Ever really think China was out to "save" the planet???

They can't destroy it either, so they might as well make some money.....

Same thing we should be doing.....


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Technologic said:


> lol we'll see what they manage to price it when they pass (if ever) the US crash testing... I doubt they will, but maybe. If they do get permission I expect a price over the volt.


Where do you think the volt would have been made? LMAO!!

Most of the parts in so called "domestic" vehicles are now mass produced in china anyway. GM was one of the first to embrace the idea of building engines in china. The steel bodies are still stamped out and assembled in north america, but they are mostly made by fully automated process anyway. Wonder where the steel comes from.....

There was a time when the japanese were underestimated too. The only thing that will save north american automakers (even if it wasn't for them being out of cash) now is to raise protectionist barriers. That is far from being the best option, but we all know that is the most likely outcome that keeps detroit alive. Ford seems to be holding its own for now.

The chinese will have no problem at all meeting american crash safety standards. Do not underestimate the chinese.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> There was a time when the japanese were underestimated too. The only thing that will save north american automakers (even if it wasn't for them being out of cash) now is to raise protectionist barriers. That is far from being the best option, but we all know that is the most likely outcome that keeps detroit alive. Ford seems to be holding its own for now.
> 
> The chinese will have no problem at all meeting american crash safety standards. Do not underestimate the chinese.


Don't get me wrong... I think the chinese automakers will make big waves soon enough once they NHSTA finally lets them sell their cars here.

However, BYD won't be that bag... Buffet's little adventure is more an american clone of a poorly run company from what I can see... same $30-40k EVs with 80 miles of range... I think that Mitsubishi has a much better chance of succeeding.

A lot of those chinese PHEV companies have a lot going for them if they can improve their safety standards... but the car market in china is so lucrative right now it's foolish to go anywhere else for sales in a lot of this stuff, at least when it costs 10-20 million dollars to get past the US gov's red tape.

At any rate I hope I'm wrong about BYD... for a lot of reasons, but Buffet is getting crazier (and more foolish) as he ages... and that doesn't exactly strike confidence in me believing BYD will be the first ones to make it here with a full EV for cheap


----------

